# Who is the person you despise most?



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 23, 2016)

Same as the old thread, post who you hate most!
No bashing users please, Thanks!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 23, 2016)

this kid IRL (goes by the name of Wyatt) in school he is the most ANNOYING LITTLE BRAT EVER he is in my homeroom and talks through the announcements ALL DAY EVERY DAY 24/7... i tried to stab him with my pencil once but i got lunch detention for it.... i hate school SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

i don't like boys made out of paper.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

i really dont like that guy who stares at me from the corner of my room every night


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2016)

kim namjoon


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

The previous version of this thread got locked for a reason.

I despise people who post these despise threads.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 23, 2016)

two faced liars


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The previous version of this thread got locked for a reason.



as long as we don't bash anyone else, which is extremely unlikely to happen, we're fiiine


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The previous version of this thread got locked for a reason.
> 
> I despise people who post these despise threads.



It got close for hate to some user.
It wasn't the meaning of that thread


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Koreaboo's and the sudden overflow of them on these forums.


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

I despise everybody on the forums and the undertale trash


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

it's mutual lottie.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

dumbasses who dont know what koreaboo and weeaboo means


----------



## cIementine (Jan 23, 2016)

still gonna kick jinico's butt tbh


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> I despise everybody on the forums and the undertale trash



get out of our cah game then


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> I despise everybody on the forums and the undertale trash



ren do you even love me


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> still gonna kick jinico's butt tbh



he's gay why are u so obsessed w/ him.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

also asinine people who dont know that 卍 is the symbol of peace


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

You


----------



## cIementine (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> he's gay idk why you're so obsessed w/ him.



just wanna kick his butt. 
wanna kick ALL ur butts


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> still gonna kick jinico's butt tbh



still don't know who tf you are or why you're so obsessed with my butt


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> just wanna kick his butt.
> wanna kick ALL ur butts


you're too kind


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

e





MayorEvvie said:


> get out of our cah game then





Delishush said:


> ren do you even love me



Their is a thing called enjoying undertale but disliking people who obsess about it still and disliking the fandom

*cough undertail cough*


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> just wanna kick his butt.
> wanna kick ALL ur butts



thats disgusting.
nobody wants you around any of our butts.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> You



there's so many people here 

who are you directing that to


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

I HATE HILLARY CLINTON


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> also asinine people who dont know that 卍 is the symbol of peace



its almost like a group dedicated to genocide murdered 6 million people under that banner


hmmm associations are a thing
hmmm


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> there's so many people here
> 
> who are you directing that to



people


----------



## cIementine (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> you're too kind



thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> thats disgusting.
> nobody wants you around any of our butts.



that's why I have to kick them out of the way so they're not near me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> its almost like a group dedicated to genocide murdered 6 million people under that banner
> 
> 
> hmmm associations are a thing
> hmmm



nah idk what you're talking about, because that's a buddhist symbol


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> nah idk what you're talking about




did you just deny existence of the swastika.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> nah idk what you're talking about, because that's a buddhist symbol



i'm not sure if you're familiar with nazis


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2016)

Pretty much everyone at my school lol


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2016)

tbf the nazi swastika faces the other way but you can't blame people for seeing one and immediately thinking of the holocaust considering it was kind of a big deal


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> did you just deny existence of the swastika.



nah i deny the existence of terrorists


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> nah i deny the existence of terrorists



to forget the past is to repeat it

stop trying to be special


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

jinico said:


> tbf the nazi swastika faces the other way but you can't blame people for seeing one and immediately thinking of the holocaust considering it was kind of a big deal



nah its just westerners who think of it as a nazi symbol

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> to forget the past is to repeat it
> 
> stop trying to be special



dont tel me wht to do i dont lsiten to asinine things


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

AND THIS IS WHY THE OTHER THREAD GOT CLOSED


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> AND THIS IS WHY THE OTHER THREAD GOT CLOSED



Now you may as well just enjoy the death spiral because there's no stopping it now.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Now you may as well just enjoy the death spiral because there's no stopping it now.



WHOOPEEEE
I REMEMBERED WHO I DESPISE MOST
MODS
hA


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> AND THIS IS WHY THE OTHER THREAD GOT CLOSED


because everybody was hating on other users


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

When will TBT ever become a good place again


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> When will TBT ever become a good place again



probs when i get banned
<^:


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

hmm... it's hard to say, but i think i'm going to have to generalize this one: people who have little to no regard for anybody around them, to the point that others are physically or emotionally hurt by negligence.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

THIS IS FUN


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

I hate ignoramuses they can go die


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> probs when i get banned
> <^:



give me all ur tbt before you do.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I hate ignoramuses they can go die



What _don't_ you hate? That might be easier for you to list.


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> When will TBT ever become a good place again


no, forums are typically home to the trash at the very edge of the universe (not the "trash" 6 feet underground), that nobody else will put up with. pre-trash forum users are so kind that they put the trash under their wing and attempt to fix the growing problem. it's like "cancer" on 4chan, but bone-d to get worse, much more quickly.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> What _don't_ you hate? That might be easier for you to list.



well you're not one of the things i dont hate thats for sure


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> give me all ur tbt before you do.



tbh i almost posted something pretty offensive that've wouldve gotten me banned
but i didnt
also no <^:


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> THIS IS FUN



 ah, it looks like i have found my people. or... skeletons. 4chan users, unite.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> no, forums are typically home to the trash at the very edge of the universe (not the "trash" 6 feet underground), that nobody else will put up with. pre-trash forum users are so kind that they put the trash under their wing and attempt to fix the growing problem. it's like "cancer" on 4chan, but bone-d to get worse, much more quickly.



People have about as much control over what they post as a bird has control over when it takes a dump.


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People have about as much control over what they post as a bird has control over when it takes a dump.


that analogy is quite humerus.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> no, forums are typically home to the trash at the very edge of the universe (not the "trash" 6 feet underground), that nobody else will put up with. pre-trash forum users are so kind that they put the trash under their wing and attempt to fix the growing problem. it's like "cancer" on 4chan, but bone-d to get worse, much more quickly.



i dun like yu
I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE
COMIC *SANS*
hA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sans the Skeleton said:


> that analogy is quite humerus.



tru


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

i hate trolls like some people on this


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> ah, it looks like i have found my people. or... skeletons. 4chan users, unite.



I TAKE IT BACK
YUR ALRITE
<^:


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> that analogy is quite humerus.



your puns give me ass cancer.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> no, forums are typically home to the trash at the very edge of the universe (not the "trash" 6 feet underground), that nobody else will put up with. pre-trash forum users are so kind that they put the trash under their wing and attempt to fix the growing problem. it's like "cancer" on 4chan, but bone-d to get worse, much more quickly.


No, TBT generally used to be a better place.
Now with the influence of some people being butt monkeys, more people have became butt monkeys.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> your puns give me ass cancer.



they arent even their puns lmao


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> your puns give me ass cancer.



i... i'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. i'll assume it is a good thing. there are skeleTONS worse puns out there.


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> i... i'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. i'll assume it is a good thing. there are SKELEtons worse puns out there.



you're trying too hard, kid.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> i... i'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. i'll assume it is a good thing. there are SKELEtons worse puns out there.



that should have said skeleTONS not SKELEtons ur a bad sans rper


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

jinico said:


> they arent even their puns lmao



my puns, your puns, everybod... oh. every... skeleton's puns.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> No, TBT generally used to be a better place.
> Now with the influence of some people being butt monkeys, more people have became butt monkeys.



Yeah. On stupid threads it's not worth my time to post something intelligent so I usually just post something stupid to feed the trolls because I'm kind of narcissistic that way.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

whoops


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Rick


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> my puns, your puns, everybod... oh. every... skeleton's puns.


Are you fictionkin or something lol sin plus it's skelepuns


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

jinico said:


> that should have said skeleTONS not SKELEtons ur a bad sans rper



i guess someone doesn't have their funny bone today.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> my puns, your puns, everybod... oh. every... skeleton's puns.


Just stop with the goddamn old undertale puns already, you've only signed up today and you're already disturbing.


----------



## Sans the Skeleton (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Are you fictionkin or something lol sin plus it's skelepuns



google exists for a reason. use it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

GEOGRAPHICALLY STUPID PEOPLE MAKE ME WANNA UNLEASH MY TRUE FORM


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> i guess someone doesn't have their funny bone today.



were you one of those people who typed like homestuck trolls too


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> google exists for a reason. use it.


I'm confused what am I supposed to google?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

I despise people who worship memes. Check yourself before you wreck yourself, n00b


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

jinico said:


> were you one of those people who typed like homestuck trolls too



//whispers "Gamzee"


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> //whispers "Gamzee"



Omg when you have your own trollsona though


----------



## mintellect (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> No, TBT generally used to be a better place.
> Now with the influence of some people being butt monkeys, more people have became butt monkeys.



I agree with this. With all the spammy 11 year olds invading his site, spam threads and the like are becoming more and more common. I absolutely despise this.
People need to learn stuff like that isn't funny and just makes you look stupid and immature.

I despise many people IRL. At my school there's many kids that think it's cool to swear every other word and trash talk teachers whenever they turn their back. It seems they automatically dislike anyone with authority over them so they can't gab on about stupid things every minute of the day. Grow up.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Omg when you have your own trollsona though



<^:


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Has anyone reported this thread yet or is everyone else enjoying the sheer stupidity as much as I am?


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> //whispers "Gamzee"



justina i like ur new style
i approve of pepe-onion


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> justina i like ur new style
> i approve of pepe-onion



danke


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Sans the Skeleton said:


> google exists for a reason. use it.



Comic Sans MS, let me lick you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Has anyone reported this thread yet or is everyone else enjoying the sheer stupidity as much as I am?



can u like..leave pls


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> //whispers "Gamzee"



idgi are you talking about the user 'cause I have no recollection of them doing that


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

jinico said:


> idgi are you talking about the user 'cause I have no recollection of them doing that



isn't gamzee like a homestuck character or some ****? i remember hearing about a character named gamzee somewhere idk


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Has anyone reported this thread yet or is everyone else enjoying the sheer stupidity as much as I am?


haha ur so salty xDDD
See, I'm just like these TBT kids of this day and age!

Otherwise yes, I did send one but I don't see anyone removing it anytime soon haha.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> can u like..leave pls



I know I should, but for some reason I'm addicted to threads like this. I think I need help.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

jinico said:


> idgi are you talking about the user 'cause I have no recollection of them doing that



the user :^3


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Just stop with the goddamn old undertale puns already, you've only signed up today and you're already disturbing.



This is a little harsh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

holy **** 40 users viewing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

I despise the person who decided that Paranormal Activity needed to keep going after the second one.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

this is like all of the meme threads except it's slightly less autism
still autism tho


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I know I should, but for some reason I'm addicted to threads like this. I think I need help.



Yes, you need to be placed in a room with my user title pasted all over the walls.  >


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

we are all so banned


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> This is a little harsh



Yes, they need more Comic Sans to make it less harsh!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> we are all so banned



I survived a crazier thread so it's all cool.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> we are all so banned



true
at my tbt funeral place a meme on my grave


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> This is a little harsh


It's either try and get them to calm down now or suffer with it until they realize it's annoying, these type of people ruin the fanbase.
Even then, it's not even that harsh, I could've said much worse things.


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Yes, you need to be placed in a room with my user title pasted all over the walls.  >



Why the groping tom nook gif though?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> It's either try and get them to calm down now or suffer with it until they realize it's annoying, these type of people ruin the fanbase.
> Even then, it's not even that harsh, I could've said much worse things.



I guess broken people need to attack people to feel better


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

laura bozzo ok lol half of the peeps here don't know her anyways

atm my parents mostly because they are messed up asf and never lets me go.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> this is like all of the meme threads except it's slightly less autism
> still autism tho



posts like this are the reason people complain about TBT  
anyways, i despise people who think they're edgy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

i hate ugly people


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Why the groping tom nook gif though?




you have so much isabelle p0rn on ur blog idk why you're commenting on their sig tbh.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Why the groping tom nook gif though?



Some find it cute and others find it disturbing. I just find it funny but perhaps Dr. Shrunk going "that was SPINteresting!" would be better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> you have so much isabelle p0rn on ur blog idk why you're commenting on their sig tbh.



*hurries to blog*


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> I guess broken people need to attack people to feel better


*[Edginess intensifies]*

I'm so broken rn :^D


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> It's either try and get them to calm down now or suffer with it until they realize it's annoying, these type of people ruin the fanbase.
> Even then, it's not even that harsh, I could've said much worse things.



Telling people to calm down on a spam thread is liking trying to douse a fire with gasoline.


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you have so much isabelle p0rn on ur blog idk why you're commenting on their sig tbh.


idk I'm not the one who cheated during the Jingle Jamboree event


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

i need to b banned rite


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> *[Edginess intensifies]*
> 
> I'm so broken rn :^D



You're like me except under**** trash


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> posts like this are the reason people complain about TBT
> anyways, i despise people who think they're edgy



true
but i'd rather leave this mirror broken than try to fix it
so let's just leave tbt as it is


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> true
> but i'd rather leave this mirror broken than try to fix it
> so let's just leave tbt as it is



that pie looks good


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> You're like me except under**** trash


I hate most Undertale fans on here because they're a big pile of mess.

what are you talking about


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

If there's one thing I've learned, it's that it isn't "Undertale" or "UnderTale"... it's *UNDERTALE*.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> that pie looks good



dank u


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> true
> but i'd rather leave this mirror broken than try to fix it
> so let's just leave tbt as it is



You don't want to cut yourself with the sudden realization of regret

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I hate most Undertale fans on here because they're a big pile of mess.
> 
> what are you talking about


That sig though


----------



## Soigne (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> That sig though



just because someone likes a thing doesnt mean they like the fanbase lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> You don't want to cut yourself with the sudden realization of regret
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ikr


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> ikr



wtf ur sig makes no sense


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Roh said:


> just because someone likes a thing doesnt mean they like the fanbase lmao



I don't need to see that **** after 2015


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

THIS THREAD WAS ALL MY IDEA I FEEL SO SPECIAL


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

2016 is like 2015 but worse.
2015 is like 2014 but worse.
2014 is like... well, you get the message.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> THIS THREAD WAS ALL MY IDEA I FEEL SO SPECIAL



GOOD FOR FOCKIN' YOU


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> THIS THREAD WAS ALL MY IDEA I FEEL SO SPECIAL



bow down 2 izzy, the new memelord


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> That sig though


It was a gift from a friend, my favorite character being Papyrus and his being Mettaton, unless you get the vibe from it being more than that, then I really think you have to rethink your words.



Roh said:


> just because someone likes a thing doesnt mean they like the fanbase lmao


Honestly this, I like the game a lot and that's it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> THIS THREAD WAS ALL MY IDEA I FEEL SO SPECIAL



Your username's going to turn brown because of how pointless this is. Hooray!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> wtf ur sig makes no sense



its from steven universe, but with pepe


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Your username's going to turn brown because of how pointless this is. Hooray!



NAH I DIDNT MAKE THIS THREAD SO NO


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> NAH I DIDNT MAKE THIS THREAD SO NO



I'm getting confused. Someone will turn brown, I promise.


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> It was a gift from a friend, my favorite character being Papyrus and his being Mettaton, unless you get the vibe from it being more than that, then I really think you have to rethink your words.
> 
> 
> Honestly this, I like the game a lot and that's it.



I see undertale fandom written all over it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> bow down 2 izzy, the new memelord



and she qualifies bc in order to be a meme lord, u must habe ben banned at least once


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Even if it's just some random idiot going too far.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Threads like this make me wonder why I havent left this site yet.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

My posts got separated way too far apart.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I'm getting confused. Someone will turn brown, I promise.



probs me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

JUSTINA I THOUYGHT WE WERE FRIENDS


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Threads like this make me wonder why I havent left this site yet.



all hail its fockin spongebob

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> JUSTINA I THOUYGHT WE WERE FRIENDS



we are <^:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Threads like this make me wonder why I havent left this site yet.



It wasn't all bad. it was good from 2013 to like around some point in 2014. Then everything changed when the kids got hold of the internet and started posting. 
I despise Donald Trump btw, OP


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> all hail its spongebob



Now you're just trying to get banned.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> all hail its fockin spongebob
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


bow down 2 sponge lord pls


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> It wasn't all bad. it was good from 2013 to like around some point in 2014. Then everything changed when the kids got hold of the internet and started posting.
> I despise Donald Trump btw, OP



same, he's so ugly and just ew eve my grandma hates him and she doesnt know anything about politics lmao


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> I see undertale fandom written all over it


You've not even played the game have you, the only remote thing that relates to the fandom in my sig is the whole "omfg papyton so cute" made by fans FOR the fans.

And I don't ship characters unless they're meant to be, that stuff is disgusting if it's not canon.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

ALL BOW DOWN TO SPONGEBOB


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

justina if you get banned i will avenge you at your funeral


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

I AM GOD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> same, he's so ugly and just ew eve my grandma hates him and she doesnt know anything about politics lmao



Donald is beautiful.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

before the meme thread of the day starts: tbt is so cool we're all having fun, have you all had a nice day?
meme thread is posted:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Would someone get banned for posting non-offensive, non-disturbing pointless things?


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

SpongeBob for mod


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> before the meme thread of the day starts: tbt is so cool we're all having fun, have you all had a nice day?
> meme thread is posted:



You are not special for your meme thread omg 
You're clogging up this thread, along with the entire TBT, and for what? Please, stay on topic for once.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Donald is beautiful.



ew almost made me punch my screen hes an ugly bald ****


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Would someone get banned for posting non-offensive, non-disturbing pointless things?



Depends how disruptive it is.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> justina if you get banned i will avenge you at your funeral



i almost quoted you with something bad tho ;o


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 162728
> 
> SpongeBob for mod



agreed


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> You are not special for your meme thread omg
> You're clogging up this thread, along with the entire TBT, and for what? Please, stay on topic for once.



Nobody is staying on topic and the server struggles enough as it is. Ugh, I wish members would get adverts, myself included.


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> You've not even played the game have you, the only remote thing that relates to the fandom in my sig is the whole "omfg papyton so cute" made by fans FOR the fans.
> 
> And I don't ship characters unless they're meant to be, that stuff is disgusting if it's not canon.



lmao I just finished it yesterday


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 162728
> 
> SpongeBob for mod



yes
#Spongebobformod2k16


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

wow the mods are so slow lmao

but yeah i hate some of the mods too


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

I'll be the greatest mod ever free 20000000000 tbt for everyone


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

ikr


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> You are not special for your meme thread omg
> You're clogging up this thread, along with the entire TBT, and for what? Please, stay on topic for once.



b-but senpai
what you just posted also clogged up the thread


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> lmao I just finished it yesterday


Then you clearly should know the relationship between Papyrus and Mettaton, Papyrus is just a fan.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I'll be the greatest mod ever free 20000000000 tbt for everyone



yes please bcome mod and save us from the tyranny


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> yes please bcome mod and save us from the tyranny



yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

I despise this thread. It got annoying, but I don't wanna miss how it goes down.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> b-but senpai
> what you just posted also clogged up the thread



*sighs*
Okay, I despise whoever kicked Jeremy Clarkson from the BBC.
There. Staying on-topic doesn't count as clogging up the thread.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

#Spongebobformod2k16


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

I despise... uh...
UM
JESSICA RABBIT


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Then you clearly should know the relationship between Papyrus and Mettaton, Papyrus is just a fan.



Woah who said the whole undertale fandom was just shipping


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> I despise this thread. It got annoying, but I don't wanna miss how it goes down.



you are a shadow of who you once were...
but you gott know how this thing goes down, man


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

I despise all the Tumblr users that are wrecking the Yume Nikki tag with Undertale


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2016)

What even is this thread XD


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Sej said:


> What even is this thread XD



The SpongeBob running for mod thread


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Sej said:


> What even is this thread XD



my resting place


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Sej said:


> What even is this thread XD



A thread posted on the Bell Tree Forums asking who you despise the most.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> The SpongeBob running for mod thread



this too


----------



## Byngo (Jan 23, 2016)

how is this still going


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

anyway i despise tom nook you little raccoon piece of turd


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Natty said:


> how is this still going



bc im here


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

i despise myself


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Natty said:


> how is this still going



Oh, this could go for hours. Trust me. Problem is, odds are some moderator will come along and deem it a waste of space.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Woah who said the whole undertale fandom was just shipping


That's the only remote resemblance to Undertale on my profile, why else would you call me out as someone who's into _more_ than just the game.

Please think a little harder before you call someone out when they're not what you think they are.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> i despise myself



saw it coming


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

im so bored ugh i hate boredom


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> anyway i despise tom nook you little raccoon piece of turd



Tom is plump. Don't offend such an independent pest!


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> The SpongeBob running for mod thread



Where do i vote



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> A thread posted on the Bell Tree Forums asking who you despise the most.



Fair enough XD


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Can I ***** about other users here?


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

I promise to make TBT great again

#Spongebobformod2k16


----------



## Byngo (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Oh, this could go for hours. Trust me. Problem is, odds are some moderator will come along and deem it a waste of space.



heh I've seen plenty of threads like these since I've been here, and they're usually closed and deleted by now


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> That's the only remote resemblance to Undertale on my profile, why else would you call me out as someone who's into _more_ than just the game.
> 
> Please think a little harder before you call someone out when they're not what you think they are.



Please don't be undertale trash


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Can I ***** about other users here?



ask Spongebob


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Please don't be undertale trash


Wow you're so sharp!
No brain waves happening in that body huh!

*Humerus*! x^D


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Can I ***** about other users here?



If im elected for mod you can kill other users of you want too


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Natty said:


> heh I've seen plenty of threads like these since I've been here, and they're usually closed and deleted by now



The one with Crystals was still running for this length of time... I think. I'm not too good with timekeeping, lol.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 23, 2016)

Myself.


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 162730
> 
> I promise to make TBT great again
> 
> #Spongebobformod2k16



#Spongbobformod2k16
pls make this happen


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Sej said:


> #Spongbobformod2k16
> pls make this happen



I liked it and the photo of Spongebob disappeared. Sorry!  :'(


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 23, 2016)

This thread is a trainwreck of bad **** posts.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> If im elected for mod you can kill other users of you want too



must... vote... spongebob..


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> The one with Crystals was still running for this length of time... I think. I'm not too good with timekeeping, lol.


it was 27 pages, i believe


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Can we actually make #Spongebobformod2k16 a thing that would be wonderful


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Wow you're so sharp!
> No brain waves happening in that body huh!
> 
> *Humerus*! x^D



WAITING FOR THE SKELEPUNS


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

I despise Spongebob.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I despise Spongebob.



rekt tho


----------



## boujee (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> your puns give me ass cancer.




this is the second time you've gotten ass cancer 
you need that checked out


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I despise Spongebob.



Ban please


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Can we actually make #Spongebobformod2k16 a thing that would be wonderful



brb making thread


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> this is the second time you've gotten ass cancer
> you need that checked out



Are you sure that's the technical term?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> brb making thread



Send us a link.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L o t t i e said:


> Ban please



Hey, at least it was on-topic.


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2016)

Patrick can be admin


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?347873-Spongebobformod2k16&p=6083060#post6083060


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

PATRICK CHAN IS SOOOO CUTE OMG


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> I despise... uh...
> UM
> JESSICA RABBIT



HOW ****ING DARE!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I despise Spongebob.



If im mod u can hate me to ur hearts content

#Spongebobformod2k16


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> WAITING FOR THE SKELEPUNS


I can't do any more bone puns to someone made of razor blades, that wouldn't be fair :^C


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

CAN SOMEONE PLS AGREE WITH ME PATRIUCK CHAN IS A CUTIE


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> brb making thread



yes pls


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> this is the second time you've gotten ass cancer
> you need that checked out



tru


----------



## boujee (Jan 23, 2016)

I actually like Hyogo's sig. I'm not into the game itself but I do like the art style.


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLS AGREE WITH ME PATRIUCK CHAN IS A CUTIE



Patricks a cutie


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

SO MOTHER****ING CUTE ILL LET HIMD OA NYTHINBG TO MY BODY


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I actually like Hyogo's sig. I'm not into the game itself but I do like the art style.


agreed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> SO MOTHER****ING CUTE ILL LET HIMD OA NYTHINBG TO MY BODY



what about that one guy in your math class?


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I actually like Hyogo's sig. I'm not into the game itself but I do like the art style.


It's made by my friend who I asked to help with those Gemsona designs :^)


----------



## sej (Jan 23, 2016)

21 users, lol


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I can't do any more bone puns to someone made of razor blades, that wouldn't be fair :^C



Ew undertale refrences


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 23, 2016)

*is undertale trash* welp.

Anyways I only despise my Physics teacher. She never did **** for me and then yelled at me for having a panic attack she caused. Fun times


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> agreed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



HE'S ALRIGHT TBH BUT PATRICK IS THE CUTEST


----------



## boujee (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> It's made by my friend who I asked to help with those Gemsona designs :^)




oh la la


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Ew undertale refrences


Sharp


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


>



GO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IN FIRE


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> GO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IN FIRE



Death threats are nasty.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't think you're ready for this jelly...



Spoiler:  This was not what I was looking for...enjoy


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

...and increase the likelihood of this thread getting closed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> I don't think you're ready for this jelly...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  This was not what I was looking for...enjoy



I want to like your post but it has no like button!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Good for you guys, I need to eat. Have fun with your sanity <^:

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> I don't think you're ready for this jelly...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  This was not what I was looking for...enjoy



you're not Dixx, yet out


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I want to like your post but it has no like button!



Nevermind - it does now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> ...and increase the likelihood of this thread getting closed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yet you did it anyway


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Sharp



Needles and one word posts


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

I feel this thread is about to get locked farewell sayonara


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I feel this thread is about to get locked farewell sayonara



Too many bumps.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Needles and one word posts


_Sharp_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> Good for you guys, I need to eat. Have fun with your sanity <^:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...










I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

I find the forums slow and boring... until a thread goes crazy like this one.  
Who is everyone despising anyway?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

ZAI JIAN TO THE PEOPLE I LOVED I PROMISE ILL BE BACK


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

LaBelleFleur is here. The party is over. Goodbye Izzy.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> I don't think you're ready for this jelly...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  This was not what I was looking for...enjoy



woAAAAHHHH


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> LaBelleFleur is here. The party is over. Goodbye Izzy.



R.I.P.


----------



## Goth (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> _Sharp_



EDGES and being into robot x skeleton but I don't judge


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> LaBelleFleur is here. The party is over. Goodbye Izzy.



Wait... who is Izzy?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

why did this turn into a spam thread


----------

